# help with pigeon UK



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

hi all in the uk,and could do with some advice on the pigeon i found wondering round our garden.dont know how old the pigeon is but it seems unable to fly,although its wings look ok to me ,,and it flutters them ok,it eats well and drinks well and we have kept it about a week in a rabbit run and hutch,which isnt really high enough ,but at least the cats cant get at it,odd times it seems to go round in circles,but that might be a bit of stress,uploaded photo if anyone can give me advice or suggestions thanks all iwol


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

hi all had this pigeon now for 10 days,and still cant fly.although it looks and eats very well.could any one suggest how old the pigeon may be ,and how long it should be before it should be able to fly,i dont mind keeping the pigeon as long as there is some hope thanks guys


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I have seen my pmv-recovered pigeons go in circles endlessly..so this could be a neurological problem, which explains why it cannot fly either. Neurological problems can take a while to heal, and depends on how much brain damage was caused by the original injury/infection.

I think he has a lovely place to stay. Good food, warmth and loving support...all these will speed up recovery.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your kindness shown to this needy bird.

The bird needs to be kept warm at this time, and out of drafts, as it may be suffering from neurological issues. Please read this link (UK link with many resources) and match the symptoms, this may be PMV: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/neurologicalproblems.htm 

DO NOT release the bird, and keep away from any other bird.

Pigeons like flat perches and being high up, especially when stressed, the less stress the better. The bird would do well with calcium/D3 supplement. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Age would be hard to estimate, as it is an adult or older juvenile coming into adulthood.

Loss of flight can be due to various causes. 

A neurological problem is one, and you would invariably see more than a couple of the symptoms on the PMV page if he has that.

There could be a fracture not detectable through untrained examination (apologies if you are  ). Temporary problems like worms can stop them flying. Canker, visible as a yellowish 'growth' towards back of mouth is another. 

Keep an eye on his behavior and his droppings. Between them, they can be valuable clues.

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

John_D said:


> Age would be hard to estimate, as it is an adult or older juvenile coming into adulthood.
> 
> Loss of flight can be due to various causes.
> 
> ...


 thanks im in south yorkshire


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for your kindness shown to this needy bird.
> 
> The bird needs to be kept warm at this time, and out of drafts, as it may be suffering from neurological issues. Please read this link (UK link with many resources) and match the symptoms, this may be PMV: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/neurologicalproblems.htm
> 
> ...


thanks for that


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

kunju said:


> I have seen my pmv-recovered pigeons go in circles endlessly..so this could be a neurological problem, which explains why it cannot fly either. Neurological problems can take a while to heal, and depends on how much brain damage was caused by the original injury/infection.
> 
> I think he has a lovely place to stay. Good food, warmth and loving support...all these will speed up recovery.


thanks for that


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

can you post videos on this site might help


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

iwols said:


> can you post videos on this site might help


Not directly, but a link to a video which is elsewhere (youtube, usually, or on one's own webpage) is normally the way.


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks guys is the calcium/D3 supplement in tablet form, all in one, or something else,and what dose do i use thanks


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

hi all link to video might help diagnose ,ide just taken the hutch out of the shed and put in the rabbit run so there might be a little stress involved anyway tell me what you think thanks again guys
http://youtu.be/m8Z66VTzyDU


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

iwols said:


> hi all link to video might help diagnose ,ide just taken the hutch out of the shed and put in the rabbit run so there might be a little stress involved anyway tell me what you think thanks again guys
> http://youtu.be/m8Z66VTzyDU


*Did the bird start turning like this when moved to pen?

I am not sure if that is a symptom of paratyphoid (never had a bird with this), but it can be for PMV. If so please put bird in a quiet, calm area and protect from drafts of air and keep warm. Stress is a factor that makes symptoms worse in neurological issues as well as in disease.

I had a bird that was found and rehabbed, so we had no history on bird, it was fine then started that same turning. I put him on a calcium and D3 supplement (liquid might be easier to give but you can give tablet, cut in small pieces (1/4th of a human dose). I also upped the nutrition, especially B complex, and he got over it. 

*


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> *Did the bird start turning like this when moved to pen?
> 
> I am not sure if that is a symptom of paratyphoid (never had a bird with this), but it can be for PMV. If so please put bird in a quiet, calm area and protect from drafts of air and keep warm. Stress is a factor that makes symptoms worse in neurological issues as well as in disease.
> 
> ...


yes it did seem a lot worse when i first put it there, but it does still turn in circles a lot,not as bad as the video though,been to the chemist and bought some calcium with vitamin d,couldnt get calcium with d3,dissolved a quarter tablet with a small amount of water and left in its water dish,is this correct.....is it likely the pigeon will overcome its problem and fly and what timescale roughly thanks again


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

iwols said:


> yes it did seem a lot worse when i first put it there, but it does still turn in circles a lot,not as bad as the video though,been to the chemist and bought some calcium with vitamin d,couldnt get calcium with d3,dissolved a quarter tablet with a small amount of water and left in its water dish,is this correct.....is it likely the pigeon will overcome its problem and fly and what timescale roughly thanks again


*The bird is not going to get enough calcium/d3 that way. You can syringe it down gently with tiny bit of water or give it directly to the bird. Open the birds beak gently, place the 1/4 tablet on BACK and top of tongue and allow the bird to swallow/close beak.*


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> *The bird is not going to get enough calcium/d3 that way. You can syringe it down gently with tiny bit of water or give it directly to the bird. Open the birds beak gently, place the 1/4 tablet on BACK and top of tongue and allow the bird to swallow/close beak.*


thanks for that is vitamin d same as d3,is the bird likely to fully recover and fly again ,any thoughts appreciated


----------

